# New Puller



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

Nope not the truck, looks like that may sit for another year. Working on a buddies 640 hot farm/pro farm. I like this project more because its not my checlbook 











Air/Water CAC










Got the Aqua Tigers mounted










Mess of hoses (still more to come)










Got the fuel supply pump and water injection pump mounted,


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice job! Looks like a lot of $$$$. Looking like a nice build! That's a darn fine shop too, I might add. Wish it were mine!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Do keep sharing updates..interesting..lucky son of gun you.


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

I like that tractor ! Keep the pics coming....I would like to eventually tackle building one of those.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Let us know how your season ends up. Looks like a great start.


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

hoping to fire the motor by the end of the week. Injectors Are finished, getting them tomorrow, a few fuel lines and wires and hopefully with the push of a button it will start.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Alrighty


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

I got the front hitch done yesterday










The icebox is done, and the turbo to intake manifold for when we are not running the air water CAC is doneish










Water injection manifold mounted and plumbed up to it, need to finish plumbing the other side of it though.











And all of the sheetmetal and such is off getting painted.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

That is some nice work is he moving up in rank??


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

no, this tractor is a ground up build for the 640 Hot Farm Classes and 640 Pro Farm Classes. The tractor was a stock farm tractor that was boughten for the purpose of turning into a puller. Its never been pulled and the new engine has never been started.

The 640 Pro Farm Class makes between 1200-1400hp.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

durallymax said:


> no, this tractor is a ground up build for the 640 Hot Farm Classes and 640 Pro Farm Classes. The tractor was a stock farm tractor that was boughten for the purpose of turning into a puller. Its never been pulled and the new engine has never been started.
> 
> The 640 Pro Farm Class makes between 1200-1400hp.



Could you imagine plowing with that!!:lmao::lmao:


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Just how big of a finish mower could you pull with that. When does Pulling season start and will she be ready for the start? Whats her name? I name all of my equipment.:lmao: Keep us up to date, Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

It should be ready for the start.

Its name is " Hot & Dangerous"


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QCIUAgxlGE]YouTube - Hot & Dangerous 1st Start[/ame]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Love hearing that turbo spooling!


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

Heres a video of it running properly now. Found out we had a minor issue with the timing. It was set for TDC of the exhaust stroke on the #1 versus compression stroke. So 180* off on the pump, 360* off on the motor. Oops. So we pulled it apart and switched it to the proper setting. Runs like a top now.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9oiqjTS8Xo]YouTube - Hot & Dangerous 1st Start[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Son of gun if that doesn't put lump in ones throat also make the hair on the neck stand out...yeah nice.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAhVmjptZMI]YouTube - Tim Allen grunt collection[/ame] Can't wait to see it hooked up to the sled! Man that's going to be awesome!


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

congrats on the start up !!!! I can almost smell it !!!!


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

Looking to make its first hook tonite. Still have a lot to finish up, a little more wiring, plumbing the water side of the Air water intercooler, plumbing the water injection and mounting the water injection tank, finishing the new steering setup since it broke a couple days ago during the test drive, mount the ski-bars, mount the secondary hitch, mount the explosion shields, then check for leaks and fix as necssary.

Gotta be on the trailer leaving by 5pm tonite, should be a long hard pressed day, heres some pictures or the progress. Literally nothing got done on the tractor since a couple months ago when we got it started up and running. Wednesday of this week we started working on it again and havent stopped.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Rooten for yer all the way.

Do give update and safe pull.


----------



## Miaugi (May 29, 2011)

Thomas said:


> Rooten for yer all the way.
> 
> Do give update and safe pull.


What he said!!


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

Made it 300' without an issue.

Need to adjust the clutch, and move a lot of weight around.

This week we need to tidy up a few things that were cobbled at the last minute, add the secondary hitch, and hopefully build a weight bracket for the rear.

we got it to the pull at about 7:30, the pull started at 6. It was just an exhibition run at the end of the pull we did though. 

Just before mounting the explosion sheilds and sheet metal. By the time we were done, there wasnt much real estate left under the hood, got kinda tight in some spots.










[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1zOIbjw7ME]YouTube - ‪Hot and Dangerous Lodi Pull‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

300' w/the bunny hopps looks like your hitch up pretty good.

Be warn....more updates etc.


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

Split apart tonite


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Why


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

Clutch adjustment .


----------



## durallymax (May 17, 2010)

Got it together for another hook again tonite.

Had it split last night, went to put it back together this afternoon and it didnt go together right, split it back apart at 5pm and removed the clutch completely to start over with the realignment process The input shaft had some burs on it that wouldnt allow it to go into the support bearing, polished it all up and slapped it back together in time to make another exhibition run. The clutch was out of adjustment by .025-.030, adjusting it helped as you can see in the video. Also added another half turn on the pump for some more fuel. The reason he let off in the end was due to a load bang he heard (the owner was driving tonite), the bang ended up being the wedges loosening up and allowing the hub to spin on the axle.

Heres the video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSXMW7tLqaI&feature=channel_video_title]YouTube - ‪Hot & Dangerous Baraboo Exhibition 2011‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Good luck from down here mate, Hope you do well.
Cheers,
:aussie:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice..darn nice.


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

OOFA! Woohoo!


----------



## Texas TRex (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome !!! Great job on getting it down the track, right off the trailer !!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Bump...you got that bad boy hook up and running strong?


----------

